# hoyts new pro comp elite



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds nice. I wonder what it is going to cost?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anybody know the specs on the xl?


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i know its 40 ata i think but not sure on anything else


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I hope Hoyt rules the trail in 2013. I will take all the points I can get while shooting my new Prime.:wink:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

I want one as well. like the new design.:thumbs_up


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep, already told my Hoyt guy I want one for 3D.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I called my dealer today and got mine on order pro comp elite orange 28'' 60lb spiralx cams


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I want one too...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's a nice looking bow. It should be a good shooter and seller for Hoyt.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got mine ordered , pearl white pro comp elite XL and got the string man making some pink and black threads, with spirals of course, also the specs on the XL are 40" ATA and 8" brace with gtx and 7 5/8 brace with spirals


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Ordered my Pro Comp Elite XL Yesterday. Cobalt Blue with spirals


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice^^^^^, I ordered mine as well, blue fusion with spirals. cant wait.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

pretty slow for a 3d rig, the 37 ata is at 315fps with spirals
seems more like a asa, indoor bow


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its 315 at 40 so it would be a great 3d bow i think. People shoot apex 8s at 310 in 
Ibo so i think the pro comp will do just fine and if you at a string stop then it will game a little speed making it close or more to the speed of the alphaelite


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Tmaziarz said:


> pretty slow for a 3d rig, the 37 ata is at 315fps with spirals
> seems more like a asa, indoor bow


Only guys that worry about speed only or think you have to have a 350 fps bow would think that way. 

Not many guys winning actual shoots are shooting barn burners. 

That bows IBO will actually be closer to 320 then 315. I'd be willing to bet that at my draw of 27.75" I will have no problem hitting 300 fps since I could do it with my old PEs and get there with my Katera XL which is only rated 2-3 fps faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

not really, i love Hoyt bows. i just have short arms and only a 28" draw.

Speed is not everything but if it says 315fps with spirals it is below 300fps for me.

I had a mathew triumph and loved how the bow held and shot but when i was off on my yards it was bad.


I need a bow to cover up my poor yardage judgments.

love hoyts , but 315 fps rated means at 30 inch draw, and I dont have monkey arms


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 340 fps rated bow, that does not mean i shoot 340 fps.
i think my Bowtech CPXL at 28 inch was at 310 or 312fps shooting 22 series arrows


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Im with todd it just doent have the speed need for us short draw guys. Im wanting a cpxl my self kinda waiting to see what bowtech comes out with for 2013 but I see a cpxl in my future.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well yea it doesnt have the speed for short draws under 28.5. Most guys with that and under shoot turbos cuz they fit well around that dl and shoot fast. All the hoyt tournament bows except the alpha is designed more for spots because thats were they excel but guys with 29 and up can shoot them for 3d and have forgivingness and speed. I agree the bows arent the fastest but like some one said if you look at the pros that arent shooting super fast most are close to asa speed regulation even though your allowed faster. Leci only shoots i think 277 for ibo with his pro hunters and apex 8


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Tmaziarz said:


> not really, i love Hoyt bows. i just have short arms and only a 28" draw.
> 
> Speed is not everything but if it says 315fps with spirals it is below 300fps for me.
> 
> ...


Well that's great that you have a 28" dl. You have more then I do. And I have no issues getting 300 fps from a bow with these specs from Hoyt. Never have. 

Like I said I would put money on it that anyone that knows how to setup a Hoyt with spirals can get that bow to IBO at 320 which means at 28" there is NO WAY if you know what your doing you should have an issue getting 300 fps from it since you should really only be loosing about 7-8 fps per inch of dl down from 30". 10 fps at the very most. Which still puts you at 300 fps. 

My field Hoyt which is rated 2-3 fps faster I get 290 fps on 57 lbs with a 320 grain arrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

When hoyt comes out with a bow of 35/36 AtA with a 7 inch brace and 340fps then they might get my money.So its PSE and bowtech until then.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you look at all the tournament bow you will see non of them are very fast but they are so forgiving that all you have to do is work on yardage. So heres your option. 1 get a bow with a shorter brace that you have to spend more time shooting so you know you can make a good shot but spend like no time judging yardage. 2 get a bow that you dont have to shoot much and hits the dot everytime but you need to know your yardage, which you can spend more time on because you dont need to shoot as much


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Hoyts bows are faster than advertised... 27.5, 62#, 337 grain arrow, Vantage Elite Plus = 291 fps....


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with what everyone says Hoyts are great bows and hit or excede there IBO rating I mostly shoot 3D in pacific north west (club shoots) and there is no speed rule so you have to have a good 300 fps and be able to juge yardage.If you want to stay competative.There are some shooters in these here mountains.LOL


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with ya. Not really anybody shootin under 300 up their. I shot at 276 for a year and gave alot of points up because of the lack of speed. Changed to 300 fps and won alot more.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

slamdam said:


> I agree with ya. Not really anybody shootin under 300 up their. I shot at 276 for a year and gave alot of points up because of the lack of speed. Changed to 300 fps and won alot more.


Interesting, post here.....


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Interesting, post here.....




I agree. 


Gap is barely noticeable between 280-300 fps.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Ordering one in the morning pro comp elite green with spirals.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I see that both the comp and the comp xl have identical speed ratings of 315 for spiral cams. is this possible?

id love to see aime get 280 with the comp xl Her draw is 27.5 but she only shoots 50 lb for spiral bows. i think she can achieve that speed with a gold tip 600 and added speed nocks


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

The comp elite looks awesome


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

How much is this going to cost


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well i remember a couple years ago my contender elite was around $1200 so im guessing some where around there


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Hoyts are some of the best bows out there and If i shoot the new one I know I will want it.

If you look at Levi and some of these other guys shooting bows with 8 inch brace and still getting great speed because they have such long arms.

Don't get me wrong they are amazing shots and world class archers.

I just am jelious, I would love to shoot a 8inch brace bow with an ata of 36 or greater and still be about 310 fps


----------



## Maxxi (Oct 25, 2012)

The string chart is online now for all 2013 Hoyt Bows http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Missul8r said:


> Sounds nice. I wonder what it is going to cost?


I paid close to $1500 for my Pro Comp Elite. Not sure what anyone else paid.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 1539708
View attachment 1539708
View attachment 1539710
View attachment 1539713


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Progress is not Hoyt's strong point in quicker/faster target bows. 2000 Hoyt UltraTec with XT2000 limbs and single Red Line cam - 314 fps. With Master Cams, 316 fps. Tell me the UltraTec sucked and not lie about it.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Based on the fact that the ProComp Elite has won every single sanctioned event it has been shot at since it was introduced, I would say Hoyt has the accuracy thing dialed in pretty well.


----------



## Westee (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I've gone from a Turbo Vector to a Alpha elite and it might be slower but my scores have picked way up,infact i won the club Championship with this baby!!So FPS vs accuracy and yardage jugement ,it's a no brainerfor me,hope the new Pro Comp Elite is as good as they are saying!!!!


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you gave the best shooters in the world the top bows from PSE, Hoyt, Elite, tuned them, gave the archers practice time... would they really shoot different scores in the end?

I'm sure the new Hoyts are wonderful, but spending $1,500 on a new bow won't make me a better shooter. My 0.02


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:zip:


----------



## bigchig (Feb 24, 2009)

i KNOW THAT MY PRO COMP IS THE BEST HOYT TARGET BOW THAT I HAVE EVER SHOT !! MY VANTAGE ELITE AND ALPHA ELITE AND VANTAGE ELITE PLUS DON'T EVEN COME CLOSE. I HAVEN'T CHECKED SPEED YET BUT THE SPIRALS ON THE PRO COMP ARE AS SMOOTH AS ROUND WHEELS!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Totally agree.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1980 Archer (Dec 12, 2012)

When I competed I was thrilled to get 260fps. I won 4 state, a national and a world title with that speed. 3d was just kinda a goofy thing that was done in an occasional tournament, but we never had any problems shooting perfect scores up to 30 yards unknown distances with those bows. It wasn't uncommon for 7 or 8 out of about 50 shooters to shoot a perfect score. 300fps in a nice forgiving bow should be quite easy. I just bought a pro-elite and after 30 years of not shooting, I'm picking the sport back up. "At least I think I am" The pro-elite will be a speed demon compared to what I'm accustomed to. If it works out, I may go for a vantage ep or procompxl. For goodness sake don't complain about 300fps. The fundamentals will get you to the podium.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have my pro comp elite set up for 3D. I got 331 IBO out of it by going to the next larger spiralX cam size and higher deflection limbs (from 90 to 106). I did a short string setup, backed out the limbs 5 turns to make 66# and i am using the "softer wall" peg position #2. Limbs are more parallel. ATA is shorter. XS2 custom strings. The bow is as smooth shooting as my Alpha Elite now and faster  The riser is the best ever from Hoyt. I have the XL for spots (316 IBO is what i am getting on the XL). The "shorty" is perfect for 3D.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got my pro comp xl shooting 275 fps at 58# with 365 grain arrows. I could easily hit the ASA maximum if I wanted to. This is with GTX cams and 30" draw.


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

What grain arrow?


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I cant wait for my pro comp elite to get here been on order since 11/7 then found out shooter bows wasnt ordered until 12/1 so i have been waiting for 2 mths for mine hopefully i will see it in the next week or two


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

iwannahoyt93 said:


> If you look at all the tournament bow you will see non of them are very fast but they are so forgiving that all you have to do is work on yardage. So heres your option. 1 get a bow with a shorter brace that you have to spend more time shooting so you know you can make a good shot but spend like no time judging yardage. 2 get a bow that you dont have to shoot much and hits the dot everytime but you need to know your yardage, which you can spend more time on because you dont need to shoot as much



 dont shoot your bow all the time? Oh yea that will win you some competitions


----------

